# WORST MOVIE CASTINGS



## BAYLOR (Sep 21, 2014)

Actors and actress that were were the wrong choice(s) This covers all of the genres of films.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 22, 2014)

Keanu Reeves. Pick a movie, any movie.


----------



## Chris Guillory (Sep 22, 2014)

The new Batman v Superman isn't out yet, is it too early to nominate Ben Affleck?

Telford, I'd agree with you about 99.9% of the way thinking of stuff like Dracula and well, almost everything.  However, Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure was great. I think in this case Keanu Reeves was placed perfectly.  Perhaps because he didn't have to act so much as be himself?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 22, 2014)

Nic Cage as Correlli. 

Sobs quietly at the memory and requests counselling.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevin Costner  is a very good actor and director  but I think he was definitely not the right choice for the role of Robin Hood.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 22, 2014)

BAYLOR said:


> Kevin Costner  is a very good actor and director  but I think he was definitely not the right choice for the role of Robin Hood.



Neither was Russell Crowe.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2014)

Vince W said:


> Neither was Russell Crowe.



He was a better choice then Costner.


----------



## Chris Guillory (Sep 23, 2014)

What about Carey Elwes?


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 23, 2014)

Jake Lloyd & Hayden Christiansen (sp?) as Anakin Skywalker....

Can I nominate Michael Fassbender in the in-production of the Assassin's Creed film?

pH


----------



## Idoru (Sep 23, 2014)

Carey Elwes was an *awesome* Robin Hood! Totally agree about Hayden Christensen (sp as per IMDB). And I'd like to nominate Helen Mirren in RED.


----------



## Zoe Mackay (Sep 23, 2014)

Jude Law in _Alfie_. Now, Jude is a decent enough actor, especially if what you're after is cold and/or slightly unlikeable (_The Talented Mr Ripley_, _Gattaca_). That's not what Alfie is. Well, not if you want your ill-conceived remake to work at all, anyway.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 23, 2014)

Following on from another thread I just remembered: Luke Pasqualino as Admiral Adama in _Blood and Chrome_. Nico Cortez was an uncanny match for Adama in the _Razor_ special, so it's beyond me why they recast this brown-eyed pretty boy.

pH


----------



## Rodders (Sep 23, 2014)

Benedict Cumberbach as Khan. I just didn't get it.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 23, 2014)

Rodders said:


> Benedict Cumberbach as Khan. I just didn't get it.



Flavour of the minute casting to be sure.


----------



## nixie (Sep 23, 2014)

I was a big 2000AD fan, worse ever casting for was Stallone as Judge Dredd.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 23, 2014)

nixie said:


> I was a big 2000AD fan, worse ever casting for was Stallone as Judge Dredd.



I can't believe I didn't think of this one. I must now go and cancel my 2000AD subscription. I'm no real fan.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 23, 2014)

Stallone wasn't badly cast as he had the jaw for the part. It was the removal of the helmet and the decision to lean into comic relief that pulled the movie down. (that said, it's a guilty pleasure and i have a little soft spot for it.  )


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 24, 2014)

Rodders said:


> Stallone wasn't badly cast as he had the jaw for the part. It was the removal of the helmet and the decision to lean into comic relief that pulled the movie down. (that said, it's a guilty pleasure and i have a little soft spot for it.  )



I agree , It's definitely a fun film to watch.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 24, 2014)

Adam Sandler - pick a movie, any movie.


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 24, 2014)

Boneman said:


> Adam Sandler - pick a movie, any movie.



Wat. Who else could have made those earlier films of his? Whether you hate them or like them, the parts were literally written as vehicles for him because nobody else could pull them off.


----------



## Idoru (Sep 24, 2014)

Phyrebrat said:


> ... it's beyond me why they recast this brown-eyed pretty boy.
> 
> pH


I think you answered your own question there!

I always thought Clint Eastwood would make the perfect Judge Dredd, but maybe he was already too old by the time they made the film.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael Colton said:


> Wat. Who else could have made those earlier films of his? Whether you hate them or like them, the parts were literally written as vehicles for him because nobody else could pull them off.




wait... you mean there's worse than Adam Sandler?????


----------



## RightersBlock (Sep 24, 2014)

Phyrebrat said:


> Jake Lloyd & *Hayden Christiansen* (sp?) as Anakin Skywalker....
> 
> Can I nominate Michael Fassbender in the in-production of the Assassin's Creed film?
> 
> pH



Could any other actor do any better with the weak material and direction that was given? I personally don't think so.


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 24, 2014)

Boneman said:


> wait... you mean there's worse than Adam Sandler?????



Nearly everyone is worse at being Adam Sandler than Adam Sandler. Again, even if you hate his films - nobody else could have done them the way he did due to his distinctive style that is based off of his early standup.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 24, 2014)

Idoru said:


> I think you answered your own question there!
> 
> I always thought Clint Eastwood would make the perfect Judge Dredd, but maybe he was already too old by the time they made the film.




Didn't they want Arnold in the role of Dredd at one point?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 25, 2014)

Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Sep 26, 2014)

Tom Cruise as The Vampire Lestat.

After all these years, I watched it again and no, just... no.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 26, 2014)

Legolas, no I mean Orlando Bloom, in _Kingdom of the Rings, _or was it _Lord of Heaven ???  _Especially the bit when Saladin is laying siege to Minas Tirith, and Orlando turns up with the pirates of the Caribbean, but he can't save the city so he has to sail the seven seas as the captain of the _Flying Dutchman_

I mean that film is memorable but Orlando's performance seems all over the place.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 26, 2014)

The 1956 film *The Conqueror* John Wayne as Ghengis Khan.


----------



## markpud (Sep 28, 2014)

telford said:


> Keanu Reeves. Pick a movie, any movie.


With the exception of "Bill & Ted" and the first Matrix, yes. He gives of the smoky aroma of the wood he's made from! Or whatever it is, he's not a regular person!?!







Affleck as Batman just sounds wrong, but I will reserve judgement until after the fact. 

Did anyone see Malkovich in the pirate series Crossbones? I know this is a movies thread, but why they cast him in that role I will never know!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 28, 2014)

markpud said:


> With the exception of "Bill & Ted" and the first Matrix, yes. He gives of the smoky aroma of the wood he's made from! Or whatever it is, he's not a regular person!?!



I agree he's mostly 2x4 on a lot of films - but I think he did quite well in Sam Raimi's _The Gift _as the abusive redneck.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 8, 2014)

George Clooney as Batman.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 8, 2014)

Jared Leto as the Joker? Um...

http://www.superherohype.com/news/321479-suicide-squad-targeting-jared-leto-as-the-joker


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2015)

Charlize Theron as Aeon Flux .  She didn't look the part nor was she abl to capture any aspect of the character.  

Umma Thermon or Lara Flynn Boyle  would have been better choices in the role.


----------



## Michael Colton (Feb 8, 2015)

The Justified guy as Agent 47. A fine actor, but a terrible casting choice. Hopefully the reboot will be better off.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 9, 2015)

Almost the entire cast of Jupiter Ascending, but especially Mila Kunis (Kuinis?). She was just awful.


----------



## Michael Colton (Feb 9, 2015)

Vince W said:


> Almost the entire cast of Jupiter Ascending, but especially Mila Kunis (Kuinis?). She was just awful.



It did sadden me how poorly that film is doing. I have not seen it, but it is the first Wachowski sibling film they have created every aspect of it in quite a long time. Its failure means they probably won't get the funding to try again for quite a long while.


----------



## Remedy (Feb 9, 2015)

Colin Farrell as Alexander the Great

But so much of that film was wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Dinosaur (Feb 9, 2015)

The lead in Scott Pilgrim vs the world.

They didn't act like he would hold the door open for her much less fight someone.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 9, 2015)

Remedy said:


> Colin Farrell as Alexander the Great
> 
> But so much of that film was wrong, wrong, wrong.




So was Brad Pitt as Achilles.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 9, 2015)

Vince W said:


> Almost the entire cast of Jupiter Ascending, but especially Mila Kunis (Kuinis?). She was just awful.



That film is getting some mixed reviews .


----------



## Vince W (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah, bad and worse.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 9, 2015)

Vince W said:


> Yeah, bad and worse.



They've never been able to duplicate the success of the Matrix


----------



## Idoru (Feb 10, 2015)

Apologies for going off topic, but with the mention of the Wachowski brothers, I thought I'd post this. Sense8 is a new series created by them and JM Straczynski, with a cast including a lot of non-white actors. This is pretty much all I know about it, but it certainly looks like it could be interesting: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2431438/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_1


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 11, 2015)

Kenneth McMillan as Baron Harkonnen in the 1984 *Dune* movie (Elmer Fudd with a complexion problem) and Ian McNeice in the same role in the SyFy miniseries (much better as hapless Bert Large in *Doc Martin*). I always thought a big guy with a big voice would be best, such as John Rhys-Davies or William Conrad. Shoot, Orson Welles would have been perfect, but he was too old by the time the first *Dune* was filmed.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Feb 11, 2015)

The most woefully miscast film I can think of is the 2000 version of _Hamlet._ Everyone looked totally lost or wrong.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0171359/?ref_=fn_al_tt_3

with the exception of Liev Schreiber - he looked as if he understood what he was saying.

BTW I'm no Hamlet expert or Shakespeare geek It was just plain awful.


----------



## Bugg (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm currently deep into Patrick O'Brian's 'Aubrey/Maturin' books (just finished *The Thirteen Gun Salute*) and decided to re-watch *Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World*.  As much as I enjoyed it, Russell Crowe and Paul Bettany are not at all how I imagine Jack Aubrey and Stephen Maturin, and it's now really annoying me that I can't get Crowe's dodgy English accent out of my head when I'm reading the books 

But the worst, for me, has to be Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher.  He's about half Reacher's height, for a start . . .


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 11, 2015)

Alicia Silverstone as Batgirl


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 22, 2015)

clovis-man said:


> Kenneth McMillan as Baron Harkonnen in the 1984 *Dune* movie (Elmer Fudd with a complexion problem) and Ian McNeice in the same role in the SyFy miniseries (much better as hapless Bert Large in *Doc Martin*). I always thought a big guy with a big voice would be best, such as John Rhys-Davies or William Conrad. Shoot, Orson Welles would have been perfect, but he was too old by the time the first *Dune* was filmed.



Kenneth McMillian was a very good actor  but ,  just wasn't right for the part Harkonnen.


----------



## jastius (Feb 22, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> Legolas, no I mean Orlando Bloom, in _Kingdom of the Rings, _or was it _Lord of Heaven ???  _Especially the bit when Saladin is laying siege to Minas Tirith, and Orlando turns up with the pirates of the Caribbean, but he can't save the city so he has to sail the seven seas as the captain of the _Flying Dutchman_
> 
> I mean that film is memorable but Orlando's performance seems all over the place.



Now i REALLY want to see this movie made..
(You forgot the musketeer thing, and elizabethtown...the farce..)

Oh yeah, Elizabeth town.. Just for the fake accent that made me want to call up the kraken to haul Orly back to the Dutchman.
Couldn't  they have had him go to Harvard or the mother be British to explain him using his own accent? He sounded like an record being played two speeds slower on the turntable. (Or maybe the premise of Orlando attending Harvard University would make it another fantasy film.)
I would have cast brad paisley as the cousin in that thing too, cause he and Orlando could use each other for shaving mirrors.

I thought Helen Mirren was good in RED.. But she has that lethal bunny thing going most times. You get the feeling that she would slap you if you step an inch out of line for all the polite veneer.
Judy Dench would have been stellar in it too. It was a really juicy role. I think if they could have gotten Diana Riggs to do it, that would have been spot on.

Westley Snipes in Demolition Man.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 26, 2015)

Chris Guillory said:


> What about Carey Elwes?



He was better then Costner and Crowe .


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 9, 2015)

Rodders said:


> Benedict Cumberbach as Khan. I just didn't get it.



He's a good actor but i have to agree he was not convincing in the role of Khan.


----------



## Idoru (Mar 10, 2015)

I think there's actually a new global law stating that Cumberbatch has to be in all the things ever.


----------



## Allegra (Mar 10, 2015)

Idoru said:


> I think there's actually a new global law stating that Cumberbatch has to be in all the things ever.



I certainly wouldn't mind that, better than seeing Tom Hanks in everything. 

Robert Downey Jr. as Sherlock Holmes
Daniel Craig as 007.
Tom Hanks as professor something in The Da Vinci Code
Clint Eastwood in The Bridges of Madison County (He is great as a tough cop but not as a romantic soul)
Samuel Jackson in The Red Violin (he is a great actor but out of the place in there)


----------



## Allegra (Mar 10, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> George Clooney as Batman.



Oh lord, that's totally wrong!


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 11, 2015)

Allegra said:


> Oh lord, that's totally wrong!



But he was actually better then Val Kilmer


----------



## JunkMonkey (Mar 11, 2015)

Yep, but  name one of Val Kilmer's films where he wouldn't have been.


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 13, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> Kevin Costner  is a very good actor and director  but I think he was definitely not the right choice for the role of Robin Hood.


Not sure anyone was really right. How about Erroll Flynn? Or Richard Greene? Or best yet: Sean Connery! 

Actually, maybe Richard Todd. I remember thinking the sound of the arrows flying through the air in his portrayal were way cool.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 23, 2015)

JunkMonkey said:


> Yep, but  name one of Val Kilmer's films where he wouldn't have been.



Hm, tough one.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 24, 2015)

*The Babe Ruth Story*  with William Bendix in the lead role. Not an ideal choice.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 2, 2015)

Though I enjoyed *Ghostrider *1 and 2, I think Nicholas Cage was not the ideal choice for the lead.


----------



## DinoNurse (Apr 9, 2015)

Jason Statham in anything.
Action hero types in romantic leads just make me cringe like a 5 year old 'ugg...kissing...urgh'


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 10, 2015)

DinoNurse said:


> Jason Statham in anything.
> Action hero types in romantic leads just make me cringe like a 5 year old 'ugg...kissing...urgh'



I thought he was really good in *Dungeonsiege In the Name of the King . *


----------



## Grimward (Apr 10, 2015)

It's not SFF, but Pierce Brosnan with a SINGING role in Mamma Mia?  I ask you...


----------



## DinoNurse (Apr 10, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> I thought he was really good in *Dungeonsiege In the Name of the King . *


Must have missed that one! Tend to avoid him nowadays-much like Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## JunkMonkey (Apr 10, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> I thought he was really good in *Dungeonsiege In the Name of the King . *



The Ewe Boll 'film'?  I stood 10 minutes of it before ripping it out of my DVD player.


----------



## MWagner (Apr 10, 2015)

Remedy said:


> Colin Farrell as Alexander the Great



This. Bushy-browed, swarthy, and Irish? I don't think so. Jude Law would have been perfect.



Remedy said:


> But so much of that film was wrong, wrong, wrong.



And yet so much was right. Stone had a lifelong fascination with Alexander, and got most of the history right. His depiction of Guagamela was the work of a painstaking re-creationist. The problem was the casting and the script.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 10, 2015)

JunkMonkey said:


> The Ewe Boll 'film'?  I stood 10 minutes of it before ripping it out of my DVD player.



It's not great film by any stretch ,  but's It's easily Bolls best film.


----------



## Idoru (Apr 10, 2015)

DinoNurse said:


> Jason Statham in anything.
> Action hero types in romantic leads just make me cringe like a 5 year old 'ugg...kissing...urgh'


I normally hate Statham in anything, but he was actually pretty good in F&F 7. He's no The Rock, though.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Apr 12, 2015)

Ben Affleck as Daredevil.

No. Just... no... especially after watching Charlie Cox NAIL it as Daredevil in the new Netflix miniseries!


----------



## DinoNurse (Apr 12, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> Ben Affleck as Daredevil.
> 
> No. Just... no... especially after watching Charlie Cox NAIL it as Daredevil in the new Netflix miniseries!


Have been wondering whether to subscribe to Netfix in order to see this. Also hoping that C4 or 5 may pick it up....


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 12, 2015)

Then there's Jennifer Garner as Electra .


----------



## The Ace (Apr 12, 2015)

For me it's a toss-up between two national heroes;


Tom Cruise as Count von Stauffenberg in, 'Valkyrie,' (an absolutely horrible film).

Mel Gibson as Sir William Wallace in the dire, 'Brainfart,' (the name_, Braveheart _was given to that other Scottish hero, Robert I (the Bruce).


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 12, 2015)

The Ace said:


> For me it's a toss-up between two national heroes;
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise as Count von Stauffenberg in, 'Valkyrie,' (an absolutely horrible film).
> ...



Tom Cruise wasn't bad in the role of Stauffenberg , the film was itself was pretty forgettable.

Gibson's  Performance as William Wallace was good ,but the liberties he took  with history were inexcusable.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 17, 2016)

Idoru said:


> I normally hate Statham in anything, but he was actually pretty good in F&F 7. He's no The Rock, though.




He plays the same character over an over again.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 17, 2016)

Benedict Cumberbach as Khan in Star Trek. 

Don't get me wrong, I like him as both an actor and a person, but I just thought that he was too much.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 17, 2016)

Rodders said:


> Benedict Cumberbach as Khan in Star Trek.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like him as both an actor and a person, but I just thought that he was too much.



I agree , great actor , but not the right choice for Khan.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 17, 2016)

Rodders said:


> Benedict Cumberbach as Khan in Star Trek.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like him as both an actor and a person, but I just thought that he was too much.



Agreed. Cumberbatch was completely wrong for Khan. This is especially evident after having watched Wrath of Khan on the big screen last weekend. Ricardo Montalbán was simply wonderful as Khan.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Sep 17, 2016)

Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher.

*Facepalm*


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Sep 17, 2016)

Grimward said:


> It's not SFF, but Pierce Brosnan with a SINGING role in Mamma Mia?  I ask you...



His singing was just awful, yes -- and yet, somehow, I found it strangely endearing... He sings a lot like I sing, after all. Somehow, I liked it that he didn't open his mouth and reveal an operatic baritone -- whether his own or someone else's...


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 17, 2016)

Having just watched _Highlander 2 _with Daughter Number One - 

Me: "Trust me it's comedy gold" 
Her: (45 minutes in) "Dad, this is comedy aluminium!"

- I have to wonder (not for the first time) how Christopher Lambert got to make more than two films.  EVERYTHING I have seen him in he has been miscast


----------



## Frost Giant (Sep 27, 2016)

Henry Cavill, Man From UNCLE. As an actor he is a boring, flat, cardboard cut-out.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Sep 27, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> Henry Cavill, Man From UNCLE. As an actor he is a boring, flat, cardboard cut-out.



Maybe that's why he makes a good Superman? I mean, Supes has always been kind of stiff...


----------



## Frost Giant (Sep 28, 2016)

2DaveWixon said:


> Maybe that's why he makes a good Superman? I mean, Supes has always been kind of stiff...


Yes, I thought the exact same thing. I didn't mind him in Man of Steel, but he fit into that role much better than UNCLE.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 29, 2016)

Not sure I've mentioned this one before, but Steve Martin in 'Dirty Rotten Scoundrels'. Used to be one of my favourite films, one I'd watch every year or so, but each viewing makes me squirm more and more at his pathetic overacting. Granted he's playing a clown, but there's such a word as finesse... Now I can't watch it anymore, despite Michael Caine's brilliance. It's ripe for a re-make...


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 2, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> Henry Cavill, Man From UNCLE. As an actor he is a boring, flat, cardboard cut-out.



I did like Henry Cavill as Napoleon Solo .


----------



## Frost Giant (Oct 3, 2016)

I guess I couldn't help but compare him to Robert Vaughn and in that respect I thought he did not measure up.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 3, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> I guess I couldn't help but compare him to Robert Vaughn and in that respect I thought he did not measure up.



Henry Cavill id a goo job in the role . But your right , No one will be able match Robert Vaughn in the role.


----------



## Khuratokh (Oct 6, 2016)

The new CG Jungle Book.
With Christoper Walken as gigapithecus King Louie.
Why miscast? Because while the new ape king of the jungle is certainly intimidating as a King Kong sized maffia boss, it's hard to take him seriously when he starts to sing that jolly "I just wanna be like you" song.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Oct 6, 2016)

JunkMonkey said:


> Yep, but  name one of Val Kilmer's films where he wouldn't have been.





BAYLOR said:


> Hm, tough one.



I really like Kilmer as Doc Holliday in Tombstone.


----------



## Frost Giant (Oct 6, 2016)

Kilmer was a great Doc Holliday. He was also good as Jim Morrison.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Oct 15, 2016)

Dean Martin as Matt Helm, in *Murderer's Row* and several others from Donald Hamilton's counterespionage series -- they raped that great series by playing it for laughs (and, I suppose, as a parody of the James Bond movies), and I've often wondered what Hamilton thought about it...


----------



## Ajid (Oct 15, 2016)

Bridget Moynahan as Susan Calvin in I, Robot. Just one of the many many things wrong with this film. Susan Calvin is prominent in so many Asimov short stories and there was such a depth of description that there is simply no excuse for how far they strayed here.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jan 24, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> I agree , It's definitely a fun film to watch.



Dredd wasn't a bad film. It got a bad press from 2000ad fans due to him taking his helmet off, but the look and the feel of  Mega City 1 was spot on (more so than the later film). As for humour, 2000ad is full of it.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jan 24, 2017)

It always makes me laugh when I see Sean Connery in a film; great actor and I enjoy most of his movies, but there never seems any attempt to hide his Scottish accent. Whether hes a Russian sub captain, Irish cop or English king, his accent remains Scottish - there's never even an attempt to change it. I guess it's a measure of the man that we just accept that Sean Connery speaks like Sean Connery whatever film he's in, yet we are still able to suspend our disbelief.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 24, 2017)

Ajid said:


> Bridget Moynahan as Susan Calvin in I, Robot. Just one of the many many things wrong with this film. Susan Calvin is prominent in so many Asimov short stories and there was such a depth of description that there is simply no excuse for how far they strayed here.



I liked her in that role.


----------



## Null_Zone (Jan 24, 2017)

Scott Pilgrim vs the World.

I wasn't the lead would hold a door open for his love interest much less fight for her.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2017)

JunkMonkey said:


> The Ewe Boll 'film'?  I stood 10 minutes of it before ripping it out of my DVD player.



He's no longer making movies.


----------



## RX-79G (Jan 29, 2017)

Virtually everyone in Star Wars 1, 2 and 3. The famous actors bring too much baggage ("It's the lightsaber that says BAMF on it!") and the new actors were terrible.

Toby Maguire was almost as bad a Peter Parker as Kirsten Dunst was an appalling MJ Watson, "supermodel".

The squeaky sounding guy who played Zod in the newer Superman movies was ridiculous. 


Honestly, there have been so few interesting sci fi or fantasy films to have strong feelings about.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 22, 2021)

Chris Guillory said:


> What about Carey Elwes?



His Robin Hood poked fun at the Kevin Costner film .


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 24, 2021)

2DaveWixon said:


> Maybe that's why he makes a good Superman? I mean, Supes has always been kind of stiff...



I liked him as Superman.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 25, 2021)

Jason Momoa. Terrible as Conan, worse as Duncan Idaho.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 25, 2021)

Vince W said:


> Jason Momoa. Terrible as Conan, worse as Duncan Idaho.



Conan 2011 was pretty dire  and he was not great in the role. 

But I did like him as Aquaman.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 25, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Conan 2011 was pretty dire  and he was not great in the role.
> 
> But I did like him as Aquaman.


I can't agree. Aquaman was just as dire as the 2011 Conan. Maybe worse.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 28, 2021)

Vince W said:


> I can't agree. Aquaman was just as dire as the 2011 Conan. Maybe worse.



And its looking like we won't be getting King Conan nor the Conan tv series.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2021)

Boneman said:


> Not sure I've mentioned this one before, but Steve Martin in 'Dirty Rotten Scoundrels'. Used to be one of my favourite films, one I'd watch every year or so, but each viewing makes me squirm more and more at his pathetic overacting. Granted he's playing a clown, but there's such a word as finesse... Now I can't watch it anymore, despite Michael Caine's brilliance. It's ripe for a re-make...




Be careful what you wish for... the remake!!! I love Rebel Wilson, but this was dire... The whole film was predictable, with not an ounce of the class that the original had (Steve Martin notwithstanding...)


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2021)

We almost got Nicolas Cage as Superman . 

 One of the late nigh comedy show did a parody called *Leaving Metropoli*, which was spoof of *Leaving Las Vegas* . It stared Nicolad Cage  as drunken Superman.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Sep 21, 2021)

Sofia Coppola in The Godfather Part III
Shelley Duvall in The Shining
Jack Nicholson in Batman (though this is probably not a popular sentiment)


----------



## Vince W (Sep 22, 2021)

Jason Momoa in anything.


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 22, 2021)

I think this was a TV movie (or an episode of a police series) about a mismatched married couple that I watched in the 1970s...

Alcoholic wife - Mrs Walton
Wife beating cop - Captain Kirk


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 22, 2021)

I haven't read through the whole thread but has anyone mentioned the habit of white actors who toke on Asian roles in days gone by?  like Micky Rooney's stellar turn as Japanese neighbour Mr. Yunioshi in _Breakfast at Tiffany's - or Boris Karlof_ (who I love dearly) as a somewhat cringe-making Chinese detective Mr Wong. ETC.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 22, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread but has anyone mentioned the habit of white actors who toke on Asian roles in days gone by?  like Micky Rooney's stellar turn as Japanese neighbour Mr. Yunioshi in _Breakfast at Tiffany's - or Boris Karlof_ (who I love dearly) as a somewhat cringe-making Chinese detective Mr Wong. ETC.


And at least for Mickey Rooney [I have not see the Boris Karlof role], when it such a stereotypical and frankly offensive portrayal. Even as a kid [when I didn't know what Holly Golightly really did for her living] I felt like a really bum note in the film. Apparently Rooney was a pal of Blake Edwards...


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 22, 2021)

The Breakfast at Tiffany's thing* is* hideous. Played for broad brush-stoke, racial stereotype comedy subplot laughs. At least Karlof as Wong, Lorre as Mr Moto, and Werner Orland as Charlie Chan were playing the lead/hero and proved themselves the smartest cookie in the jar - with the bumbling comedy relief cops usually played by white actors.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Sep 22, 2021)

Nicholas Cage in the Wicker man (Not the Bees!)
Marisa Tomei as Aunt May
Keanu reeves in Dracula
Robert Downey Jr - Doctor Doolittle
Robert De Niro - Frankenstein
Vince Vaughan as Norman Bates
Johnny Depp - willie wonka


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 22, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> Nicholas Cage in the Wicker man (Not the Bees!)
> Marisa Tomei as Aunt May
> Keanu reeves in Dracula
> Robert Downey Jr - Doctor Doolittle
> ...



Oh I beg to differ! I thought De Niro as the creature did a pretty good job in an otherwise totally bonkers piece of plops.


----------

